# Supplements & protein shakes, while working out... the myths, facts, and reviews.



## 2eng (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all, I decided to post this here to try and dispel some of the myths, hype and commercialised reviews you get from many of these products online. I would like everyone to share their thoughts, and unbiased links, and personal feedback with any of these items they use or have used in the past, good or bad.

This all came about when I was researching what protein powder and supplements I needed to promote lean muscle growth. I read many things online, but it seemed very difficult to find real reviews that weren't sponsored by some major manufacturer. It seemed you'd get different information from multiple websites. 

Anyway, I'll start by what I have experienced with the products I use.

Protein powder:
Optimum Nutritions Platinum hydro builder (chocolate flavored)
30 grams protein per serving and 180 calories.

The taste is good, and mixes well in a shaker bottle with just water. I have observed noticeable increase in lean muscle added using this vs just eating right and lifting.

I included a link below for more nutrition information:
http://www.gnc.com/Optimum-Nutritio...hocolate-Shake/product.jsp?productId=11300862


Pre-workout supplement:
Good ole strong black coffee

Multivitamin:
Any preferred, I have not noticed any obvious results from this, but they are cheap, and can't hurt.

If anyone else has any experience please share for everyone's benefit.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

I work as a carpenter 5 days a week and go to the gym 6-7 days a week, I am also a vegetarian so I drink 3-4 protein shakes a day. I'm 5'11 and 160 lbs, I have been told eat as many grams of protein as the lbs you want to weigh. I always try to get 200 grams a day but still find it hard to put on weight because I am so active. Most important protein consumption times are as soon as you wake up and right after a workout or strenuous activities, I also have one before I go to bed but put it in a blender with fruits vegetables and peanut butter, you build the most muscle while you are sleeping. As far as brands, you name it and I have probably tried it but you get what you pay for, the cheaper the protein the less pure it is and you are probably consuming extra sugar and needless fillers. 

Pre workout powders work great for me, energy, pumps, extra n.o. production and increased blood flow to your muscles allow you to lift heavier and for longer and your muscles will rebuild faster with less soreness because the extra blood flow and n.o. production flood your muscles with all of the ingredients in your protein, pre workout, and nutrients from your food. Again name a brand and I'm sure I've used it. Pre workout powders are not for everyone, some people don't handle stimulants well so don't just take anything, do your research, some pre workout mixes are stimulate free.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I workout about 5-6 times a week. Generally doing circuit training, lifting and occasionally some running (about 4-6 miles a workout). 

I haven't nailed down an exact routine yet for my diet. Still working on that! But I have enjoyed the Muscle Milk Light protein powders. In particular the banana flavor! 

My favorite protein shake is this: a fresh banana, two large spoon fulls of 0% plain yogurt, just under half a tablespoon of peanut butter, one scoop of Muscle Milk Light Banana powder and large ice cubes. Blend that all together and I have a GREAT lunch! I usually will eat that with some other protein like tuna or an egg salad. 

Sometimes I will have this earlier in the morning if I went to the gym early that day. Though typically I have it at lunch time and then hit the gym 5 to 4 hours later. So I am not sure how well I am managing my eating schedule yet... But I do eat some protein as soon as I get home for dinner. 

Just a side note that sometimes I will throw in a Quest Bar in between lunch and my workout. Or maybe have it for a light breakfast if I am super busy. Not a shake or supplement... but an interesting protein source! Very low in sugar and carbs while still tasting decently good.


----------



## 2eng (Mar 5, 2012)

la_revolucion said:


> I workout about 5-6 times a week. Generally doing circuit training, lifting and occasionally some running (about 4-6 miles a workout).
> 
> I haven't nailed down an exact routine yet for my diet. Still working on that! But I have enjoyed the Muscle Milk Light protein powders. In particular the banana flavor!
> 
> ...


That at sounds like a good protein shake, I'll have to give something like that a try. I do occasionally add peanut butter to my shakes to twist it up a bit. While I like the powder I'm using (it tastes fine) I think I'm just kind of tired of the same ole flavor, plus anymore it seems I'm just chugging to get it down rather than to enjoy it at all. 

Have you had other brands and flavored of powder? I've had the premixed muscle milk which is good flavor wise, but never the powder. 

I've been a little afraid to veer off of my usual, for one, I know it works really well, and for two I've read and heard horror stories of how horrible some powders can taste. Maybe I'll just occasionally add some Greek yogurt, peanut butter and ice to my current mix, just to change it up.


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

Supplements:
5g creatine monohydrate (not a big deal, just came across a lot in bulk so why not)
2000 IU vitamin D3
3g DHA/EPA fish oil
Vitamin B Complex
Then I take other prescription meds, allegra, etc.

I just use black coffee as my "preworkout" because I'm lazy/cheap and I like to control the amount of stimulants I use. I would use a PWO if I could afford a good one, but caffeine does the job if not overused.

I don't really count protein powder as a supplement. The only good kind I've found is Extreme Chocolate from Optimum Nutrition, anything else is either too sugary or just tastes like ass. Although I do have a 5 lb tub of Rocky Road that actually tastes better in straight water than chocolate when you use 2-3 scoops. Milk + Extreme Chocolate is actually tasty, though.

I lift 4x a week and try to do 30 minutes of hiit/running 2-3 times a week. Goal is powerlifting and I'm aiming for a 1250 total by next year (only around 1100 atm).


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

2eng said:


> Have you had other brands and flavored of powder? I've had the premixed muscle milk which is good flavor wise, but never the powder.


I have tried the chocolate and vanilla Muscle Milk powders. Vanilla tastes better than chocolate imo. For the Muscle Milk Light powders I have tried strawberry, cookies and creme and banana. Strawberry and cookies and creme was alright. Strawberry may be my least favorite. But banana flavor? IT'S DELICIOUS. No, really! It is! Yuuum!

But yes, change up your recipes! I forgot to specify in my OP that I use Greek yogurt. With the banana flavored Muscle Milk powder... You can't go wrong! Well in my opinion anyway. :happy:


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

i use one of the six-star whey protein supplements, vanilla milkshake flavour. it still has that weird metallic aftertaste that's always made me kind of blrrgh about these things, but i've gotten attached to this one. my morning shake is about 40% plain yogurt, 40% frozen berries of some kind, water, scoop of hemp protein powder, and the whey thing. the vanilla/sweetness of the supplement balances the sourness, and the yogurt seems to mask the ick factor of the protein quite nicely. 

i buy the yogurt in ridiculous quantities, scoop it out into ice cube trays, freeze and store it. not so much that i need to, but i like how it all breaks down into a genuine milkshake-like slushie consistency in the blender that way.

only other interesting thing i have to offer is the vitamin d factor. i just started taking it a little while back, after my doctor told me everyone here should be doing it. interesting thing is that i have found it much harder to give myself real post-workout owies since i followed her orders. it's all speculation, but it interested me and it makes sense IF you subscribe to the idea that the ow is caused by post-microtrauma calcium in the muscles. i could see how having a better level of vitamin d in your system might help your body to grab any calcium floating around and stick it away where it belongs, in your bones. 

anyway. six-star whey protein powder.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

C4 from Cellucor has been giving some sweet results. A warm, buzzing pump that lasts through my entire workout (45 mins to 75 mins) and really gives a sense of well-being the entire time. I like it coz it makes me feel warm and fuzzy without that jittery, frenetic feel that a lot of pre-sups give me (my bod's not even that sensitive, yo). Mixes well and Blue Raspberry tastes sexy.

I'm pretty lame when it comes to my *protein powder*. My brother is always messing around and trying out some of the top end stuff while I just get whatever has the best price to customer rating ratio on Amazon.

For creatine I like getting micronized ON. It's cheap as sin for the amount you get and I notice I still get the same haughty pump and all the right kind of curves as I do with any other more pricey creatine. Doesn't mix very well...

I recently (past month-ish) starting tossing in *Animal Paks* with my meals before workout. Aside from raping my esophagus with an onslaught of ungodly pills and looking like a crazy man taking his meds in the middle of the public cafeteria, I didn't notice much of anything from these guys. The entire time I was on the Paks I felt like they were just an over-glorified multivitamin that almost functioned as an entire meal by themselves and made me pee a lighter shade of yellow. I'd sometimes feel a 'warmth' when hitting my workouts but even those were pretty hit and miss. Does not replace pre-workout juice and makes me terrified for my liver.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

@2eng

Some research studies say that certain supplement brands you buy at the store have much less of the percentage of what is listed on the box. Let's say the vitamin C supplement you take says it gives you 100% of your daily supply of vitamin C. Well, some have been reported to only be giving you 5% of said supplement or even none at all. 

A few brands that distribute vitamins and supplements have been caught cheating by using the wrong species of plants, and by pumping toxic fillers into them. Here are a couple of links that might be useful. The second link gives a couple of reccomendations 

Widespread Cheating in Vitamin and Nutritional Supplement Industry
The best multivitamin for you -- and 11 to steer clear of - CNN.com


----------



## Sidoba (Jun 13, 2013)

For protein powder, I use Cytosport 100% Whey (same makers of Muscle Milk). I have had decent gains on it. I don't do anything fancy. 2 scoops in 12 oz. of water after workouts 4-5 days a week and 1 scoop in 6-8 oz. of water on non weight lifting days. 

For Creatine I use ON Micronized Creatine. Simple 5g a day. 4 weeks on, 1 week off.

I have some NO-Xplode (caffeine free) that I used once... I wake up and hit the gym before work so I don't have time to let that hit my system. It is recommended that you take it 30 min before work out.

As for multi vitamins, I take them here and there. No specific brand though, just whatever I pick up at Costco whenever I go.


----------



## 2eng (Mar 5, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> @_2eng_
> 
> Some research studies say that certain supplement brands you buy at the store have much less of the percentage of what is listed on the box. Let's say the vitamin C supplement you take says it gives you 100% of your daily supply of vitamin C. Well, some have been reported to only be giving you 5% of said supplement or even none at all.
> 
> ...


I'll give those a read. This is exactly why I created this thread, to help put an end to the many myths out there.


----------



## sarahabel83 (Mar 12, 2014)

I do not believe in supplements or any other alternatives I think we should go for natural ways for weight loss and other health issues. I heard that massage therapy is also very good for weight loss. It helps in the working of metabolism, which leads towards weight loss.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

sarahabel83 said:


> I do not believe in supplements or any other alternatives I think we should go for natural ways for weight loss and other health issues. I heard that massage therapy is also very good for weight loss. It helps in the working of metabolism, which leads towards weight loss.


Nothing unnatural about supplements, even though I just eat food.


----------

